# Bike cover



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Shortly going to fit a bike rack on our m/home is the bike cover from Fiama the best option?
Gary


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have a Taylormade bike cover,not the cheapest,but good quality material and design,very pleased with it.

http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/acatalog/Bike_Cover.html#aBK041


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

The fiamma covers are very good, but i've found that you need to get a bigger size than what they state, i.e. the cover for two bikes is too small to go over two bikes etc. they may fit if they were road bikes but not the mountain bikes i carry.

HTH


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> We have a Taylormade bike cover,not the cheapest,but good quality material and design,very pleased with it.
> 
> http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/acatalog/Bike_Cover.html#aBK041


Thanks wakk44.
Have gone with that one.
Gary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

May I add that we bought a bike cover and like already said, two bikes are not easy to cover so we gave up and bought two shower caps for the seats; these I can manage.
Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fiamma*

We tried 2 or 3 fiammas and they all ripped.

We bought an Omnistor one in the end off eBay, brand new £15. Much stronger and better quality but £80-90 new.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> May I add that we bought a bike cover and like already said, two bikes are not easy to cover so we gave up and bought two shower caps for the seats; these I can manage.
> Cheers


We had a bike cover on a previous van, too much hassle to put on/take off and it hardly got used because of that.

We couldn't afford shower caps so two Tesco carrier bags over the saddles did the trick. Every little helps. :wink:

Pete


----------

